# (ADHD) 1-2 year waitlist for evaluation!!!???



## aliss

I'm sooooooooo annoyed by this. It's apparently a 1-2 wait list right now for ADHD evaluation. Apparently you can go private and get it done sooner. For those of you experienced with ADHD is there value to getting it done sooner or will they not bother to do much until 4-5 anyways??? I would really like help sooner of course, it's getting quite obvious and impairing daily life :cry:


----------



## aliss

We have already been waiting 6 months for speech therapy too :(


----------



## ellismum

Wow, that's long! We've just had a diagnosis but in the UK they don't like to until their school age although my son is a dead cert bless him! We've been in the system since he was 2 but only had to wait 2-3 months for appointments and assssments and a lot has been done in pre school like his speech therapy. 

Is it expensive to go private?


----------



## sun

The waitlist can be long, but I haven't heard of 1-2yrs long. We waited about 9mo for speech and full assessment, though we had several meetings with therapists/workers in the interim to help us better work with him. Most people I know waited from 6mo-1yr depending, but we're not in Québec so not sure about the system there.


----------



## shorman

Gosh that's aweful, I am really worried my nearly 4 year old daughter has it everything points in that direction but my DH doesn't think she does what's your son like how do you no he has it or are you just going with the signs he is showing?


----------



## aliss

Thanks girls! :( We finally got an appointment for the 1st steps actually (the specialist hearing tests) so I will ask them my further questions.

Shorman~ I've always known something was off, even from birth. But I've been reading "signs" and lists of 30 - if your child has a few, they should be evaluated. Well, he has about 29 of them so...... that, and I have had multiple parents/strangers/daycare workers/even his own doctor advise it is quite obvious to them too. :(


----------



## Eternal

We are having similar problems, we have various people telling us he had ADHD or autism or both but as he is only 3 no one will do anything, all the health people are concerned but say the school needs to refer and they won't until he is nearly 6 as that's when he started full home school! School insist he go even though they don't manage him, smashing windows, hitch, biting, and their answer is to lock him behind a baby gate away form the other children and complain to me. 

So I get how frustrating it is, it would totally pay but they won't count it.


----------



## mummy2o

Eternal said:


> We are having similar problems, we have various people telling us he had ADHD or autism or both but as he is only 3 no one will do anything, all the health people are concerned but say the school needs to refer and they won't until he is nearly 6 as that's when he started full home school! School insist he go even though they don't manage him, smashing windows, hitch, biting, and their answer is to lock him behind a baby gate away form the other children and complain to me.
> 
> So I get how frustrating it is, it would totally pay but they won't count it.

Wow things have changed in the last few years. My son got diagnosed at 3 with autism and only across the boarder in Bristol. Although he is 6 now. Why won't they count it? It doesn't sound like he's in a very good school. Is it possible you could change it? If not what about talking to the Senco to see what improvements could be made to help him be included.


----------



## AP

I know here, for autism, they will from about 2 but ADHD is more so about from primary school age - so 5-6.

ETA: I don't know if this page will clarify things


> *At what age is ADHD usually diagnosed?*
> Children are usually diagnosed with ADHD when they are at primary school (ages 5 to 11). Symptoms can be clearer when your child has started school, because the discipline and routine in the school environment makes ADHD symptoms stand out more.
> 
> It can be hard to diagnose pre-school children, because it's common for children aged between three and five to be very active, and often this behaviour isn't abnormal.
> 
> If a younger child is extremely hyperactive, this can often mean he has another condition affecting his development, such as autism.
> 
> 
> Read more: https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/adhd/howdodoctorsdiagnose.htm#ixzz2YeQJHKpJ
> Follow us: @NetDoctor on Twitter | NetDoctorUK on Facebook

I don't know about what its like where you are Aliss, but I know sometimes here in the UK if you get a private diagnosis the NHS can tend to refuse to take that diagnosis unless they've done it themselves. No idea why, I think its madness.


----------



## aliss

It's pretty similar here. We actually have the intital stages (hearing test) tomorrow at 11 so we'll see how that goes. I had a hearing impairment that led to a false ADHD diagnosis for myself at age 5 so I am hoping this is genetic.


----------



## AP

Fingers crossed for you , lovely xxxx


----------

